# Zero TH



## boroy1976 (13/3/17)

Hi.
I ran out of my normal supply of E.juice. I normal vape 12mg/ml.
I Have ordered more but being three days away I went down to local shop and brought some to hold me over. The person serving sold me some 12mg but when I opened box on the side of the bottle it had 'Zero T.H' on it. Being new to vaping im not sure what this means, does this mean there is 0 nicotine? On the list of ingredients it does not say nicotine but on my normal supplies it does.

Thanks for helping out a newbie who is trying to give up smoking


----------



## daniel craig (13/3/17)

What brand is the liquid?


----------



## BubiSparks (13/3/17)

TH stands for "Throat Hit" - Never seen that on a bottle of juice though...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (13/3/17)

As the law currently stands in NZ, retailers are not allowed to sell nicotine. By itself or in a juice. We know, however, that many do sell the latter, but I presume they might not want to advertise that on the labels. Last I heard there was talk of changing that law.

Zero T.H., as said above, probably means the juice will not give you any throat hit, which I, for one, would hate. I love my throat hit. Presume they might have added an additive to take away throat hit.


----------

